# Video: French Cleat Blade Storage Rack



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

*Video: French Cleat Blade Storage Rack*

Hello everyone. After another productive Saturday in the shop I came up with this French cleat saw blade storage option. It can be modified to your dimensions and needs as always. It features two rows of blade storage with 6 partitions each. The dividers can be removed for larger blades such as 1/2" or 3/4" bandsaw blades. You could even reduce the spacing on one of them for more table saw blades. For added storage options on the outside you could use dowels, screws, or nails.

For those who are interested here is a link to the video:





For those who are interested here is a link to the plans:
http://jayscustomcreations.com/?p=4210










Up next is a french cleat drill charging station:


----------



## WodDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

JSB said:


> *Video: French Cleat Blade Storage Rack*
> 
> Hello everyone. After another productive Saturday in the shop I came up with this French cleat saw blade storage option. It can be modified to your dimensions and needs as always. It features two rows of blade storage with 6 partitions each. The dividers can be removed for larger blades such as 1/2" or 3/4" bandsaw blades. You could even reduce the spacing on one of them for more table saw blades. For added storage options on the outside you could use dowels, screws, or nails.
> 
> ...


Very nicely done, Jay


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

JSB said:


> *Video: French Cleat Blade Storage Rack*
> 
> Hello everyone. After another productive Saturday in the shop I came up with this French cleat saw blade storage option. It can be modified to your dimensions and needs as always. It features two rows of blade storage with 6 partitions each. The dividers can be removed for larger blades such as 1/2" or 3/4" bandsaw blades. You could even reduce the spacing on one of them for more table saw blades. For added storage options on the outside you could use dowels, screws, or nails.
> 
> ...


Thanks WodDawg. I appreciate it


----------



## pneufab (Dec 19, 2009)

JSB said:


> *Video: French Cleat Blade Storage Rack*
> 
> Hello everyone. After another productive Saturday in the shop I came up with this French cleat saw blade storage option. It can be modified to your dimensions and needs as always. It features two rows of blade storage with 6 partitions each. The dividers can be removed for larger blades such as 1/2" or 3/4" bandsaw blades. You could even reduce the spacing on one of them for more table saw blades. For added storage options on the outside you could use dowels, screws, or nails.
> 
> ...


Sweet video, nice design…I really liked how your drilling and driving went with the music…Well done sir!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

JSB said:


> *Video: French Cleat Blade Storage Rack*
> 
> Hello everyone. After another productive Saturday in the shop I came up with this French cleat saw blade storage option. It can be modified to your dimensions and needs as always. It features two rows of blade storage with 6 partitions each. The dividers can be removed for larger blades such as 1/2" or 3/4" bandsaw blades. You could even reduce the spacing on one of them for more table saw blades. For added storage options on the outside you could use dowels, screws, or nails.
> 
> ...


great design,jay.you must have read my to-do list.i've got a square holder,saw blade till and charging station on my list.i'm also planning the french cleat system.thanks for all the great plans!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JSB said:


> *Video: French Cleat Blade Storage Rack*
> 
> Hello everyone. After another productive Saturday in the shop I came up with this French cleat saw blade storage option. It can be modified to your dimensions and needs as always. It features two rows of blade storage with 6 partitions each. The dividers can be removed for larger blades such as 1/2" or 3/4" bandsaw blades. You could even reduce the spacing on one of them for more table saw blades. For added storage options on the outside you could use dowels, screws, or nails.
> 
> ...


Nice one


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

JSB said:


> *Video: French Cleat Blade Storage Rack*
> 
> Hello everyone. After another productive Saturday in the shop I came up with this French cleat saw blade storage option. It can be modified to your dimensions and needs as always. It features two rows of blade storage with 6 partitions each. The dividers can be removed for larger blades such as 1/2" or 3/4" bandsaw blades. You could even reduce the spacing on one of them for more table saw blades. For added storage options on the outside you could use dowels, screws, or nails.
> 
> ...


So many things to build, so little time to do it!
As always, I like your work. Lots of good ideas in your head.


----------



## MadWT (Feb 19, 2014)

JSB said:


> *Video: French Cleat Blade Storage Rack*
> 
> Hello everyone. After another productive Saturday in the shop I came up with this French cleat saw blade storage option. It can be modified to your dimensions and needs as always. It features two rows of blade storage with 6 partitions each. The dividers can be removed for larger blades such as 1/2" or 3/4" bandsaw blades. You could even reduce the spacing on one of them for more table saw blades. For added storage options on the outside you could use dowels, screws, or nails.
> 
> ...


Jay,

Another great project. Look forward to your next video.


----------



## michaelmaloney (Feb 23, 2014)

JSB said:


> *Video: French Cleat Blade Storage Rack*
> 
> Hello everyone. After another productive Saturday in the shop I came up with this French cleat saw blade storage option. It can be modified to your dimensions and needs as always. It features two rows of blade storage with 6 partitions each. The dividers can be removed for larger blades such as 1/2" or 3/4" bandsaw blades. You could even reduce the spacing on one of them for more table saw blades. For added storage options on the outside you could use dowels, screws, or nails.
> 
> ...


I really have to say that I enjoy your plans and ideas here a ton. So many of these ideas are just so modular that I can recommend them to my customers just to store about almost anything. Sometimes the trouble with self storage space is the lack of shelving that fits the type of item you're putting in - you just can't find stuff like this off the market. Thanks for this Jay.


----------



## michaelmaloney (Feb 23, 2014)

JSB said:


> *Video: French Cleat Blade Storage Rack*
> 
> Hello everyone. After another productive Saturday in the shop I came up with this French cleat saw blade storage option. It can be modified to your dimensions and needs as always. It features two rows of blade storage with 6 partitions each. The dividers can be removed for larger blades such as 1/2" or 3/4" bandsaw blades. You could even reduce the spacing on one of them for more table saw blades. For added storage options on the outside you could use dowels, screws, or nails.
> 
> ...


This French cleat storage rack looks good, but I think that it is a little unsafe since the blades are exposed, and might cause some accidents. I would suggest that for this storage to work perfectly, there should be a cover to hide or conceal the blades, thus, lesser accidents will happen.


----------

